# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansambox Version 3.0.4 Released(AsansamBox Activation for Infinity users)

## mohamed73

*Hello to all dear colleagues 
From today you can activate both Hua team products on all infinity team  products and this is a positive step for us and i hope you, new users  who want to use AsanSam, are satisfied from this issue.    Asansam Box Version 3.0.4 Released   
Add   Asansambox Activation for Infinity Box Users   HUA Tool Can Activate on Following Infinity Team Products: 
- Main Infinity-Box
- Infinity-Box Dongle
- Infinity-Box [BEST]
- Infinity-Box CDMA-Tool    What is Price for Asansam Activation? 
 56 USD OR 160 INFINITY CREDIT   How to buy HuaAsansam activation for infinity products?* *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  How to do that?  Select and register/active by server   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    HOW TO FIX SAMRT CARD NOT FOUND AFTER ACTIVE? 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   And*  *Direct Unlock Without root/Wipe EFS/Reset MSL/Reset FRP/Enable Diag/Full service/Flash 
SM-G906K 
SM-G906L 
SM-G906S 
SM-G9105 
SM-G910S 
SM-T239M 
SM-T239C 
SM-N9002
SM-R750 
SM-R750A 
SM-R750B 
SM-R750D 
SM-R750J 
SM-R750T 
SM-R750W 
SM-G7202 
SM-A5100 
SM-A7100 
SM-A9000 
SM-J3109
SM-G6000
SM-G6000y  New Asansam Software Download 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *  *NEW GUI 
NEW TEAM
NEW TOOLS
NEW METHOD
NEW SOLUTION
NEW UPDATES  Now it's our turn 
BR
HUA TEAM*

----------


## mohamed73

*Important Note 2* *
about the installation problems i should say that it was a problem from  us and it was a general problem and no one could use it. So installation  errors come from inappropriate drivers and readers and sometimes  windows and they are not from us. If any problem is from us we will  immediately solve it. All boxes have installation problem because of the  variety of the drivers and boxes and only the user can solve it. Asan  sam has at least several different boxes and thousands of readers and we  don't have the access to all of them*

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*عودة قويه * *بس ربنا يستر من التيم دة لان ليه سوابق سيئة*

----------


## flasher1898

شكرا لكم

----------

